# Patent leather shoes with a suit. What say ye?



## WBuffettJr (Dec 3, 2008)

Let's say you're going to an evening wedding, but it is not black tie, other than the groom and perhaps groomsmen. From what I can tell, it would be inappropriate to wear a tuxedo yourself since the event is about the groom (unless it is called black tie on the invitation). So you're going to be wearing a dark navy or perhaps even black suit. Can patent leather shoes be worn with this? Would that be ridiculous?

I do realize some here no longer favor patent leather shoes even with tuxedos, so their answers would likely be no anyway, but for the rest of you who like patent leather with a tux, what do you think?


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

No. 

Looks like you just got out of the military and that's the only pair of shoes you have. They are however perfect with a tuxedo!


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

I think it would verge on ridiculous, but not quite get there. Assuming, of course, that you're not either (a) a marine or (b) a prepubescent girl.

I suppose I fit into your "likely no" group anyway, though I'm not really _against_ patent leather with formal wear.


----------



## msphotog (Jul 5, 2006)

+1, also no



Andy said:


> No.
> 
> Looks like you just got out of the military and that's the only pair of shoes you have. They are however perfect with a tuxedo!


----------



## cmacey (May 3, 2009)

Good golly, NO!


----------



## WBuffettJr (Dec 3, 2008)

Starch said:


> I think it would verge on ridiculous, but not quite get there. Assuming, of course, that you're not either (a) a marine or (b) a prepubescent girl.


I'm actually both of those things. Now yes?


----------



## RM Bantista (May 30, 2009)

WBuffettJr said:


> Let's say you're going to an evening wedding, but it is not black tie, other than the groom and perhaps groomsmen. From what I can tell, it would be inappropriate to where a tuxedo yourself since the event is about the groom (unless it is called black tie on the invitation). So you're going to be wearing a dark navy or perhaps even black suit. Can patent leather shoes be worn with this? Would that be ridiculous?
> 
> I do realize some here no longer favor patent leather shoes even with tuxedos, so their answers would likely be no anyway, but for the rest of you who like patent leather with a tux, what do you think?


You have your answer.
A more interesting question might be, are their any cases where one might feel that a patent shoe worn with a suit other than a dinner suit might be appropriate. I may imagine that this question would also produce a large number of 'No' respondents, 
On the other hand, To that question, I would say that I would and have done as recently as within the last week. I received many complements on my attire for that occasion, a Christmas Holiday party with cocktails, appetizers, dinner buffet and deserts available for friends an colleagues. A casual and festive evening party. I wore a solid db suit solid shirt, bow tie, fur-felt fedora, pocket square, argyle socks and evening slippers. I was extended complements on my outfit generally and on the shoes in particular.
YMMV,
regards to all and happy holidays to all,
rudy


----------



## bobharley (Mar 28, 2011)

Please don't do that. You would be better off going barefoot.


----------



## Richard Baker (Feb 13, 2009)

If it's an elegant occasion, a very elegant black suit, with a white shirt and a bow tie, patent Oxfords are fine, but I would be cautious with slippers - they are really reserved for Black Tie and White Tie evening wear - unless they are velvet slippers with an elegant velvet jacket in the evening.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

I would consider the venue. Daughter's wedding, probably not. Older brother's third wedding, maybe so.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Andy said:


> No.
> 
> Looks like you just got out of the military and that's the only pair of shoes you have. They are however perfect with a tuxedo!


The Bates military patent shoe is a blucher rendering it unsuitable for tux wear as well. Or so I'm told...


----------



## WBuffettJr (Dec 3, 2008)

Well, I just scored some very nice AE patent leather shoes in my exact size at width with black soles for $57 including shipping. This will cost me a fortune in charity donations to black tie events.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

WBuffettJr said:


> Well, I just scored some very nice AE patent leather shoes in my exact size at width with black soles for $57 including shipping. This will cost me a fortune in charity donations to black tie events.


How about some Park Avenues to go with the suits??


----------



## Anthony Jordan (Apr 29, 2005)

I have worn patent leather shoes (Church's toecap Oxfords) with morning dress before (to my own wedding in fact) and possibly would do again. However I would think twice about wearing them with a regular day suit, even to an evening occasion.


----------



## WBuffettJr (Dec 3, 2008)

WouldaShoulda said:


> How about some Park Avenues to go with the suits??


Working on it! Asked for Nordstroms gift cards this year for Christmas. Hoping to pool them all together to grab a pair or two.


----------



## bluesman (Aug 17, 2009)

Very few of us would even consider wearing patent shoes with a suit. Fewer still would try, and none would successfully depart for the affair with pairing intact once discovered by spouse or significant other.

It's just not right.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

bluesman said:


> Very few of us would even consider wearing patent shoes with a suit. Fewer still would try, and none would successfully depart for the affair with pairing intact once discovered by spouse or significant other.
> 
> It's just not right.


Exactly right.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

WBuffettJr said:


> Well, I just scored some very nice AE patent leather shoes in my exact size at width with black soles for $57 including shipping. This will cost me a fortune in charity donations to black tie events.


Good for you!

I think I may take my close-out Copleys out of the box and gloat over them some more...


----------



## Dr Kilroy (May 10, 2010)

For all these who are against patent leather shoes with suits!





Best regards, Dr


----------



## RM Bantista (May 30, 2009)

Originally Posted by [B said:


> bluesman[/B] https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1263501#post1263501
> Very few of us would even consider wearing patent shoes with a suit. Fewer still would try, and none would successfully depart for the affair with pairing intact once discovered by spouse or significant other.
> 
> It's just not right.
> ...


One would, has done, with complements (plural). But of course, not for just anyone to carry-off with success. And certainly not for most, as foreseen. 
YMMV,
Happy days, Gentlemen,
rudy
(lone wolf amongst the lambs under the pale moonlight.)


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

WBuffettJr said:


> I'm actually both of those things. Now yes?


Certainly!


----------



## Mute (Apr 3, 2005)

Formal wear only. Please.


----------



## Old Sport (2 mo ago)

I know this is an old thread, but I'll chime in. For your situation, the answer is "no". However, I've actually done this before, and plan to do it again. I've worn black "patent" leather laced oxfords (NOT the slip on patent evening/opera pumps) with a formal black suit. I'll also wear that with a black bowtie and vest. However, all occasions I've done that have been black tie-optional, where a good number of people are wearing actual tuxedos with patent leather oxfords. 

Most of these are not events where people are judging specific dress - most are more "festive" black tie optional, like Great Gatsby themed, where guests are encouraged to be "festive" that can actually be pulled off wearing the shoes in that case. Most people thing I'm wearing an actual tux, which is funny, but that works.

I wear a formal black suit very frequently, but these events are once every few years, so never found the need to buy an actual tuxedo. I bought good quality patent shoes for my wedding, as I wanted decent shoes for my wedding, not the cheap lousy used patents in the rent-a-tux places.


----------



## Troones (Mar 7, 2018)

Off topic, but I enjoy when one of these older threads is bumped (seriously). Reading the posts of past members makes me feel like I’m in an alternate universe. All these names I don’t recognize or have forgotten. I like to ignore the dates, pretend I’m in an alternate reality and that I’m reading “Ask Randy About Clothes.” 

On topic: It’s rare you see that kind of unanimity on here. Pretty much everyone was strongly against patent leather outside of formal wear. My beautiful patent leather wedding shoes will remain unused for the foreseeable future. Not many black tie opportunities for me these days.


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

There was a little experimentation with this when Corfam was new, but I'm not sure where you'd even get a pair of synthetic longwings nowadays. If you were feeling really wild, you could go with a pair of vegan English kilties from Solovair, I suppose.  When it comes to synthetic shoes in general, the question should be, "Why is this better than the alternatives?" Some folks have a philosophical objection to leather, and so they find themselves having to pick between synthetics and canvas. Other than that, one argument is that synthetics are often waterproof in comparison to leather, so might be worth considering if it is going to be quite wet and overshoes aren't a possibility for some reason. Just keep in mind that it will be a "fashion-forward" choice.


----------



## Tim Correll (Jul 18, 2005)

Patent leather shoes should only be worn with black tie and white tie (both of should only worn at night). If you live in Africa or Asia, patent leather shoes should also only be worn with Mandarin wear and Nehru wear at night and, again, black tie and white tie (again, both of should only worn at night).

In those continents, Mandarin wear and Nehru wear can also be worn during the day, where smooth calfskin should be worn. Unless the trousers are a light color (where the leather on the upper can be black or white but no other colors), the leather for the uppers of shoes with these four types of formal attire should always be black.


----------

